# 456 pound snatch unofficial jr world record



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 20, 2011)

YouTube Video










I think he's going to be in the Olympics 2012.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2011)

Remarkable weight, especially for a Junior competitor.


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2011)

Pat Mendes is a beast, so is Caleb Ward.


----------



## Built (Feb 20, 2011)

That's impressive.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 20, 2011)

Some bitch on youtube was talking shit about him using straps.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 20, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Some bitch on youtube was talking shit about him using straps.



This guy is a beast.

That said, you don't set world records with straps.

The reason people talk shit about him is somewhat justified.  First, he trains in the U.S. but he has said that he will compete for Brazil in the olympic games if they pay him.  Second, he has said he does not like or follow his own sport.  Third, he has not done a major competition yet he and his coach continue to try to build hype around him by posting videos like this.  If you want to build hype, just compete.  If you don't want to compete, then just stay quiet and stop trying to advertise to the world that you have a great lifter who never competes.

This is all going to come to a head because eventually this kid is going to have to compete to make the olympics.

BTW check out Kendrick Farris and Donny Shankle for more solid lifts from U.S. lifters.


----------



## Built (Feb 20, 2011)

I've seen Kendrick Farris compete, in Ohio last year. Remarkable athlete.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolute!  This is indeed nice to see, with form and true love and devotion.  Thank you for the post!


(I am a dummy...What are Straps?)


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 20, 2011)

Look at hands its something you wrap around the bar to make it easier to hold.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 20, 2011)

In sane!


----------



## TooOld (Feb 21, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> This guy is a beast.
> 
> That said, you don't set world records with straps.
> 
> ...



Agree.
Good solid lift and i hope the guy competes.

What happens when a lift goes bad with the straps and go can't get out from under the weight?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn boy.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 21, 2011)

That IS insane.

Did he actually step off the mat? Kinda scary.

gtbmed is right. Why does he use straps?


----------



## MDR (Feb 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Some bitch on youtube was talking shit about him using straps.



I don't think straps are an issue.  Usually only improves weight a few kilos.  Olympic lifters generally don't have much trouble with grip, and use straps because the hands and wrists really take a beating during training.  During training or to break through a barrier, they work great.  A bit dangerous with snatch, because you can't release the bar from your hands.  Have to drop the weight in front and guide it to the floor with the bar attached to your hands.  Takes practice.  But since the lift was just in the gym, I see no problem with using straps.  Of course, it's not a world record, but still very impressive.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, the straps don't improve the lift by much but it still helps.

Usually you wrap them in a way that allows you to release the bar.

And Pat actually got injured on this lift.  You can see he catches it in front but manages to get it still.  I hope he competes soon too and I hope competing helps him develop a bit more interest in the sport.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 21, 2011)

What? Straps alter the grip tremendously. For one thing he's not using a hook grip! It does more than increase the lift by a few pounds, it takes the entire mental aspect of grip out of the movement.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 21, 2011)

HeavyBomber said:


> What? Straps alter the grip tremendously. For one thing he's not using a hook grip! It does more than increase the lift by a few pounds, it takes the entire mental aspect of grip out of the movement.



Well they definitely help.  I don't think grip strength is necessarily an issue for competitive lifters, but like you say, the straps make the lift much easier to perform mentally.


----------



## MDR (Feb 21, 2011)

Here is a pretty good article about using straps.  His basic take on straps is use them, but not too much.    Jim was the Olympic coach for a few years in the late 80's and early 90's.



Weightlifting straps are  approximately 1" to 1-1/2" wide, 12" to 18" long, and made out of  leather, canvas, or nylon.  They are either attached at the ends, or one  end is looped over and sewn to the strap and then the strap is passed  back through the loop.  Your hand goes through the space created by a  looped strap so that the strap rests on the back of your hand just below  your wrist.  The rest of the strap goes over and outside your thumb on  one side, and outside of your hand (just below the wrist) and down your  palm (to slightly beyond your fingers) on the other side.  You now wrap  the strap around the barbell by going underneath and around the bar, and  then cinch it up so that the bar is tight in your hand—you are gripping  the bar with the strap wrapped around it so that it will not slip out.   Once you have the straps somewhat in place, with your grip where you  want it, you rotate the bar to tighten the straps to the bar and secure  your grip.  In other words, wrap the straps around your hands and then  the bar, and then grab the bar and strap together very tightly.  It  takes practice and time to learn how to get the straps tight enough and  just right.  Also, you don't need to use a hook grip when using straps,  but if it feels good for you, then do it.  

Straps are used to save your hands when doing  pulls, such as high pulls, shrugs and deadlifts.  Straps allow you to  really work your pull without thinking about your grip—you can really  concentrate on finishing your pulls or deadlifts and not worry about  being able to do the lift correctly because your grip is giving out.  In  other words, straps allow you to really go all out with quite heavy  weights.  For example, we often do high pulls after having done snatches  and cleans.  Since we are going to use more weight than our grips can  handle in those movements, it is best to use straps.  Straps are also  used when doing repetition snatches and cleans or from the hang or the  blocks.  Straps can also be used for weight training exercises like lat  pulldowns, chin-ups, and various dumbbell lifts. 
 I first read about the use of straps in the June 1965 _Strength & Health _magazine  in an article titled "The Golden Straps" by Tommy Kono as told to John  Terpak.  If some of this sounds familiar, that is why.   


 I would like to  tell a little story about the use of straps by Vasily Alexeev at the  1977 Record Makers event in Las Vegas.  Alexeev was taking a workout and  after a few snatches, he looked into his gym bag and couldn't find his  straps, so he pulled out a pair of gym socks and wrapped them around the  bar like straps.  He did a couple of pulls and laughed as the socks  stretched and the bar slipped from his hands.  Everyone had a good laugh  and someone loaned him some straps so he could continue his pulls.   This took place before Bruce Wilhelm sprained Alexeev's thumb horsing  around sort of arm wrestling.  That's why Alexeev did one-arm snatches  that year, doing 105 kg (which John Terpak said was a world record).   

 Always make sure you pack your straps in your  gym bag—and make sure they aren't worn out, as it is quite startling  when a strap blows out during a lift.  I haven't seen anyone get hurt  when that happens, but it could lead to an inury—or at least the end of  your pulling workout—unless you have a back-up pair.   
 I like my lifters to use straps only for pulls  and not actual lifts, as that can develop a dependency and a false  sense of security.  I know of too many lifters who snatched more with  straps than they ever did without.  I'm quite okay with using straps for  snatches to build confidence, or if one's hands are sore or have torn  calluses, but I really try to minimize their use.  I very strongly  recommend that you NEVER use straps for squat cleans—power cleans,  maybe—but NEVER for squat cleans.  I know of several lifters who have  sprained or even broken their wrists using straps for squat cleans—you  just can't get away from the bar fast enough with straps.  In the snatch  it is easier to escape a missed weight when using straps, but not so in  the squat clean.  Power cleans are okay, but still dangerous if you end  up going into a squat clean.  This raises the issue that you only want  to wrap your straps around the bar once, no more, so you can release  your grip and get away from the bar if you miss it.

I would never recommend using straps while warming up, but there are  always exceptions to the rules.  For example, Waldemar Baszanowski (1964  and 1968 Olympic champion and many-time world champion and record  holder) actually warmed up using straps, and his first competition  attemp was his first lift without them.  He said he did this to save his  hands for the competition.  If you use straps when doing the lifts in  training, I recommend that you stop using them one or two weeks before a  competition so your hands will be strong and tough.  Besides developing  a dependency, your hands might get soft and then be susceptible to  tears.

When I'm teaching beginners I don't have them use straps at all, as I  want them to develop their grips and I know that their grips will give  out before their backs or other parts.  After three months I let them  use straps for pulls and deadlifts only.  That is pretty much how I have  my advanced lifters use them as well.  When lifting from the hang or  off the blocks we use straps, but again, not for cleans.

One more little story about using straps when injured.  In 1975 Dan  Cantore carelessly went to put 170 kg back in the squat racks after a  set of front squats.  He sort of tossed the bar into the racks and it  bounced off and back and caught the tip of his left ring finger on a  sharp edge of the squat rack and cut it off.  We picked up the tip and  took him to the emergency room.  They weren't able to sew the tip back  on, so they grafted some skin from his biceps area.  With six weeks to  go before the Nationals/Pan American Games tryouts, all Dan could do  were squats, good mornings, and push jerks.  Three weeks out he started  doing pulls, and two weeks out he started doing the lifts with straps.   He used straps for every lift in training and only went without them at  the competition.  He didn't lift his best, but he lifted enough to win  and make the Pan Am Team.

Straps have an important role in your training, but don't get dependent  upon them.  Use them for pulls anytime and for the lifts very sparingly.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 21, 2011)

Freak.


----------



## vader (Feb 23, 2011)

straps or not that's impressive by any standard


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 28, 2011)

yea but what if he had slipped? That was just stupid, he could have broken his spine. Retard.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 28, 2011)

PainandGain said:


> yea but what if he had slipped? That was just stupid, he could have broken his spine. Retard.



What?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's my kinda 456lb snatch.


----------



## GFR (Feb 28, 2011)

PainandGain said:


> yea but what if he had slipped? That was just stupid, he could have broken his spine. Retard.


x2

Also some of those weights are fake. When he does it in a real contest let me know.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 28, 2011)

I thought there was going to be a picture of Mino's pussy in here.


----------

